# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update (17.Aug.2017) - Added New Qualcomm unlock on lot models!!

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users, 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.     Software version: 14.77.1812 Release date: 17th Aug. 2017    What's new?*  *Added Read Codes By Server for Samsung Qualcomm Models: (*)*  Galaxy A9 2016 (SM-A9000, SM-A9100, SM-A910F)Galaxy C5 (SM-C5000, SM-C5010, SM-C5018)Galaxy C7 (SM-C7000, SM-C7010, SM-C7018, SM-C701F)Galaxy C9 (SM-C9000, SM-C900F, SM-C900Y, SM-C9008)Galaxy Folder 2 (SM-G1600)Galaxy On5 2016 (SM-G5510, SM-G5520)Galaxy On7 2016 (SM-G6000, SM-G6100)Galaxy S7 Active (SM-G891A)Galaxy S8 Active (SM-G892A)Galaxy S7 (SM-G9300, SM-G9308, SM-G930A, SM-G930AZ, SM-G930V)Galaxy S7 Edge (SM-G9350, SM-G935A, SM-G935V)Galaxy Note 7 (SM-N9300, SM-N930A, SM-N930V)Galaxy S8 (SM-G9500, SM-G9508, SM-G950U, SM-G950U1, SM-G950W, SC-02J)Galaxy S8+ (SM-G9550, SM-G955U, SM-G955U1, SM-G955W, SC-03J)Galaxy J3 Pro (SM-J3110, SM-J3119)Galaxy J3 2016 (SM-J320N0, SM-J320Y, SM-J320YZ, SM-J320V, SM-J320VPP, SM-J320ZN)Galaxy J3 2017 (SM-J3308)Galaxy J3 V (SM-J327V, SM-J327VPP)Galaxy J5 2016 (SM-J5108, SM-J510F, SM-J510FN, SM-J510MN, SM-J510GN, SM-J510UN, SM-J510H, SM-J510K, SM-J510L, SM-J510S)Galaxy J7 V (SM-J727V, SM-J727VPP)Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T818, SM-T818A, SM-T818V, SM-T818W)Galaxy Tab S2 VE (SM-T819, SM-T819Y)Galaxy Tab S3 (SM-T825, SM-T825Y)Galaxy Golden 4 (SM-W2017)    Note *:
"Read  Codes" operation doesn't affect any data in the phone, so you can    perform the operation without any risk. Credits will not be charged   from  your account in case of failure. So, please, post your feedbacks   to  prove it or not.  Note **:  Read   codes operation costs  currently 59 credits. First operation costs   credits, but every further  try will be free on the same model. To buy   credits, please, contact  your local reseller or buy credits from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Read Codes works without root."Read    Codes" operation doesn't affect/touch any data in the phone (Knox,   User  data, Security), so you can perform the operation without any   risk.If  device has damaged/modified security or some  necessary  data, codes  can't be found/read, in this case credits will  be not  charged from your  account.Devices with Unlock App (branded to T-Mobile, MetroPCS etc.) are not supported!Make sure device requests to enter unlock code and only then perform “Read Codes” operation!   Promo period: 
From 17.08.2017 till 11.09.2017 – “Read Codes” operation will take 59 credits. 
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

